# goat condom/anti-breeding apron anyone?



## garlandgal (Mar 24, 2011)

I realize that the topic of a goat condom/anti-breeding apron has been brought up in previous posts, but since itâs been a few years (and nothing really seemed to come of the last posts years back), I would like to re-introduce it into the goat forum. 
There is whatâs called an anti-breeding apron/goat condom (aka an âolorâ) that are used needed to herd the different sexes and prevents unwanted breeding). Check out the article here:

BBC NEWS | World | Africa | Goat 'condoms' save Kenyan herds

There is a company in Germany that sells an anti-breeding apron (the only company that Iâve found online after tireless searching) and I contacted the company to see if they sell it to the United States (they do, but they told me it could take âa whileâ for it to reach me since itâs coming from Germany and I have yet to ask for the price). 


http://www.kerbl.com/catalog/ShowArt...ID=2&siteTyp=1

So my question is: does anyone make these things here (and would they be willing to sell âem?) I would (horribly) try to do it myself, but truth be told my sewing skills donât go beyond sewing on a girl scout patch and Iâm not sure exactly how to construct it. Iâm sure it might seem like an easy/obvious task to someone else out there willing to make some extra $? 

Thanks!!


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

I couldn't get the catalog site to come up.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

eross230 said:


> I couldn't get the catalog site to come up.


Me either


----------



## garlandgal (Mar 24, 2011)

This should bring up the site:

Anti-Mating Apron - Sheep Breeding & Farming - Control / Bindings ... - Albert Kerbl GmbH


----------



## Dragonid (Mar 6, 2012)

eross230 said:


> I couldn't get the catalog site to come up.


They market it for sheep.

Anti-Mating Apron - Sheep Breeding & Farming - Control / Bindings ... - Albert Kerbl GmbH


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

It may have been this site or a different one, but I saw someone who had made their own buck apron out of flexible plastic material--pictures and everything. Very interesting, and not a bad idea for those of us who don't have sufficient space to keep bucks and does separated. This was a while ago so I don't know if the thread is still available if it were on this site.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting, never thought about that. You could also get the buck a vasectomy (they are also called "teaser" animals). For anyone living close to Oregon State University, they do free vasectomies once a year for their vet students to practice on. We were going to take one of our bucks this year but didn't make it.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Couldnt it be made from a pattern for an udder sling with minor modifications? What about when he urinated?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Here we go! Unfortunately the pic is no longer available, but here is the thread.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/goats/356166-buck-apron-pics.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Udder supports are MUCH more complicated.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a guess here but contact Adam Black at DW farms
DW Farms
and see if he can make one for you. 
Nancy


----------



## garlandgal (Mar 24, 2011)

You folks are awesome! I have a buck that I need to keep intact here (since I live in the middle of no where it's not practical to have a buck come and service my girls). I have over 200 acres full of nothing but trees and brush (and TONS of poison oak) and I'd like to get them a portable fence so that I can move them around the mountain. It's one thing when I have the buck running with the does while he's also doing 'his job' as a buck, but it's another things when I don't want him impregnating anyone but still would like to have him with the girls on their outings around the mountain (plus, I don't want to have to get TWO portable fences just to have him near them). It's complicated...I know.....then again....as a relatively new goat owner...I'm realizing that everything is complicated when it comes to goats. 
He's a really nice buck (for a buck I suppose) and he would wear this 'condom' only when he's out with the girls and they are not needed to be bred.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

All the ones I have seen online look like this:


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

That would be easy to make. Next paycheck DH has I will plan a trip to Joanns and pick up the right fabric and can have it made in no time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it will need a strap across the chest for stability.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree Alice.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw the pic above of the goat udder support thingie and I am confused. WHY would a goat need to wear a bra? Shoot, I hate wearing one as a human, and I sure as heck wouldn't put one on a goat. And from the looks of things, that torture device is every bit as complicated as some of the contraptions they come up with for us women. And to think, we get into our elder years and then they wanna squish 'em into a machine to check for lumps. Sheesh!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

notasnowballs... LOL There could be many reasons to use a 'bra' on a goat. Sometimes a doe has a very 'saggy' udder/teats and she can damage her teats and udder by stepping on them! Or they could get caught in brush or it could be used to keep kids (or herself) from nursing... there _could_ be many reasons to use one.


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm with CJBegins..super easy to make!! Garlandgirl, check around your area and fin someone who can sew, this would be a quick project for them!! If you can't find anyone PM me and I'll help you out!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here she is. Horrendous pendulous udder. She was purchased for milk in an emergency. For a while she was on the EZ Milker website. This isn't even the worst that it looked.

We never ever retained her kids, and she went to freezer camp after a couple of years.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Wow Alice... that's some kind of udder... The picture of the buck harness deal... how on earth is that supposed to attach to the buck?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The olor is simply a panel that hangs by a strap (around his ribs) behind his front legs. Another strap around the front of his chest keeps it from sliding backwards. The buck can pee and even attempt to breed, but the panel prevents insertion.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Given how bad some bucks and does are about breaking out or climbing fences and breeding unpredictably; it might not be a bad idea to keep one of these on all the bucks, even if they are separated.


----------



## Dthomasof3 (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.advancedfarmsystems.com.au/sheep-farming?product_id=1909&limit=25
Just in case someone is looking for this i plan to buy one so i dont have to seperate my buck from my does.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, please let us know how it works...


----------



## goat girl or (Oct 13, 2007)

I had our shoe repair guy in town make one for me out of some of his leather scrapes and it worked great. If I used it again I think I would see about attaching it to a dog harness to hold it in place better. 

Ggg SKM Mac's Rainbow Nigerians


----------

